# Is this cage okay for a single, female rat?



## D3V1N (Jul 16, 2010)

Just wondering. 

http://www.petco.com/product/14361/...-Kit-for-Rats.aspx?CoreCat=RatHPCagesHabitats


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

Keeping a single rat is never ok in whatever cage. Rats need companionship and other rats to feel well. If you can't keep more than one don't even think about keeping a rat. Sorry.

That cage is horribly small. I would not keep any animal in it. It would just be good as a transport box or maybe for introducing mice. But not as a cage where pets would live in their whole life.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Like Nienor said no good and really no good to keep a single rat and deprive it of a friend.

When looking for a cage use the cage calculator as a guide http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,12686.0.html 

It helps dearly. Also remember bar spacing babies and most females can get out of 1" bar spacing If you can only get a cage with that kind of bar spacing you will need to use hardware mesh to keep them in.

good luck


----------



## TamSmith (Mar 1, 2010)

I hope if you're getting a single rat, you took my advice and looked for a rescue with one that can't be kept with others. If you are getting a rat that has no reason to not have a friend and keeping her alone, it is pretty much torture to the animal. If you do this and don't care about what we are all telling you, you are being selfish and in my opinion (and many others) cruel.


----------



## dreamchaser023 (Aug 9, 2008)

rats do require a friend in order to stay emotionally and mentally healthy. When their emotional/mental health is compromised, the rest of their health will be compromised. Rats are very similar to humans, and they need companionship of their own kind. Being left alone in large amounts of time is boring, miserable, and painful (aka depression). 

Very rarely are rats unable to live with others, but these are exceptions to the rule, not the rule it self. If you are at all in the Northern CA, Rattie Ratz Rescue has a neutered male rat that is unable to get along with others of his own kind, but is gentle with humans. 

-->http://www.virtualpetadoptions.com/adoptapet/pet_details.asp?petid=32533

His name is Templeton and he looks to be a big lovable squish. <3

Again, if one is the only room you have in your heart for, then adopt one that doesn't want companionship with his/her own kind. Don't be selfish and subject a rat that would love to be with friends, to a life of misery. 

And if you can't find such a rat, I recommend you look into owning a Syrian hamster. These sweet guys must live alone because they are solitary creatures that do not like the company of their own kind. 

syrian hamster-->http://hamsterhideout.com/breedssyrian.html

For some care info on Syrians, check out the HamsterHideOut forums. 

-->http://hamsterhideout.com/


----------



## D3V1N (Jul 16, 2010)

dreamchaser023 said:


> rats do require a friend in order to stay emotionally and mentally healthy. When their emotional/mental health is compromised, the rest of their health will be compromised. Rats are very similar to humans, and they need companionship of their own kind. Being left alone in large amounts of time is boring, miserable, and painful (aka depression).
> 
> Very rarely are rats unable to live with others, but these are exceptions to the rule, not the rule it self. If you are at all in the Northern CA, Rattie Ratz Rescue has a neutered male rat that is unable to get along with others of his own kind, but is gentle with humans.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I'd really like something more interactive than a hamster -- I've had three and just don't find them as cuddly. 

I've had rats, mice, hamsters, finches, parakeets, dogs, fish, crabs, and frogs. Of all I like dogs and rats the best and I REALLY want rats again.


----------



## Nienor (May 1, 2010)

> and I REALLY want rats again


Than look for at least two rats and a much bigger cage and everybody will be happy : your rats and yourself.


----------



## miosgoldenchance (Oct 30, 2009)

Pretty much what everyone else said.

I have had a rat that lived by herself before in a cage about that size - but she was 3, had liven by herself her whole life, was aggressive to other rats, had massive tumors that prevented much movement, and we spent hours playing with her outside of her cage. I think that's one of the very few circumstances that makes it okay.

And two rats are so much more fun! I have two and they spend all day playing with each other.


----------



## ratlover5 (Jun 9, 2012)

rats can live alone some are happier alone like mine. so i would say yes thus is fine but in the end it is up to you to choose the kind of cage not other people.


----------

